# Cloverdale paint problem - full of clumps



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been using Cloverdale Paint (a BC, Canada brand) for many years now, but the last year or so I've been finding a lot of coagulated clumps / dried chunks of paint in both their gallon cans and 5 gallon pails, right after purchasing it. This is super frustrating and having to strain the paint has resulted in quite at bit of lost production and mess to deal with, etc.

I've spoken to the reps there, they put on new lids but that doesn't seem to help. They have also suggested that it comes down to new laws on paint additives and that their chemists are scrambling to figure it out. They also claim that ALL other Canadian paint companies are having the same problem with their paint. They suggest that I strain all the paint that I get from them, but I feel that this isn't right and it's their problem to deal with as I'm paying for a product that should be right. 

Just wondering if anyone else has any experience with this problem or any input on this?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I strain all my interior paint but agree that would be a PITA for exterior paint... I have noticed that most paint these days have more chunks than back in the day...


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't even remember the last time I had to strain paint. Switch brands?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Straining is just a good painting practice. I find that a decent sized cooking strainer works well and can be reused endlessly.

What really bites my rear is when I've strained paint and then it begins to coagulate in the bucket interior sides. I go from happy camper rolling away with no problems, to angry painter flipping odds and ends off the wall with my scraper.


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I don't even remember the last time I had to strain paint. Switch brands?


I agree, I've had no problem like this for years with Cloverdale, and have only very rarely had to strain their paint (usually because it's been an old gallon / exposed to sun / heat etc), but now all of a sudden I have to strain every gallon I buy?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm guessing some FNG (dopey new guy) on his mandatory lunch break at the manufacturing plant, let the mix overflow from the vat because Jerry, the "Mr. Been There Done That Cloverdaile Lifer" didn't explain the SOP for pausing the resin supply valve while on break. And given that mistakes at Cloverdaile are likely treated with harsh disciplinary actions, like banishment from Frajita Friday's, Jerry and the FNG simply sgueegied everything off the floor and sent it down the production line to Marsha Hempfield at product packaging, completely by-passing newly divorced Norman Shetting at QA/QC. Heads are gonna roll if this ever gets out!


It was either that, or Carl Slackman, who was recently moved from shipping and receiving to loader technician at the Titanium and pigment hopper shop, continues spitting polly seed shells into the loader, even after being warned several times already!

Disclaimer: None of the above is based on facts.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

Strainer bags are cheap, reusable, and have a near-zero labor cost to use; so if I'm spraying, I'm straining. A single clog can easily cost you a year's worth of bags.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Spraying? Wrap the strainer on the stinger.use tape. Shove it in the bung hole and keep pumpin....always,always,always when spraying. Rolling? It's a pita but that 5 minutes will save hours of frustration. Once you commit to it, let it become habitual, it's just not a big deal and there's no headache.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

yup, thats cloverdale for you. ive raised hell about this issue, still seems 10% of the time its chunky. straining all interior paint is a ridiculous proposition


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have had some problems with S/W wasatch primer clogging my pickup tube after 5 or 6 gallons. On big jobs I am working out of a garbage can and it is not feasible to strain 25 gallons of paint. Even Walmart queen size plus panty hose won't fit over the rim of a 30 gallon garbage can.No they probably would but I don't want to go and buy them. Now isn't that a pleasant thought to have burned into your brain for the rest of the night.


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback and tips /advice. Can anyone recommend a similar cost/quality paint brand to Cloverdale, that doesn't have this extreme 'chunking' issue, and is available in BC / Canada? I would really prefer to avoid having to strain every gallon of interior paint.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

kmp said:


> I have had some problems with S/W wasatch primer clogging my pickup tube after 5 or 6 gallons. On big jobs I am working out of a garbage can and it is not feasible to strain 25 gallons of paint. Even Walmart queen size plus panty hose won't fit over the rim of a 30 gallon garbage can.No they probably would but I don't want to go and buy them. Now isn't that a pleasant thought to have burned into your brain for the rest of the night.


Just throw a strainer over the stinger....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Just throw a strainer over the stinger....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's a bit shocking to me that many painters much more experienced than I do not know of, or utilize, this technique. By simply using a one gallon size strainer bag over the stinger (I keep some slack near the rock catcher), secured by tape (in my case I use one of those little black bungie-like cords with a ball attached), you ensure that all paint run through the sprayer gets strained. 

And even though it sucks, I will strain paint the old way when not spraying, if necessary. There is nothing more frustrating than having to pick paint smegma off the wall, over and over again. :vs_mad:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

SemiproJohn said:


> It's a bit shocking to me that many painters much more experienced than I do not know of, or utilize, this technique. By simply using a one gallon size strainer bag over the stinger (I keep some slack near the rock catcher), secured by tape (in my case I use one of those little black bungie-like cords with a ball attached), you ensure that all paint run through the sprayer gets strained.
> 
> And even though it sucks, I will strain paint the old way when not spraying, if necessary. There is nothing more frustrating than having to pick paint smegma off the wall, over and over again. :vs_mad:


I believe what the thinking is among a lot of painters who don't put a strainer bag on the suction end of the airless system, is that you are narrowing the displacement. It's one thing to have an inline filter at the pressure end but another to have it restricted at the suction end.

That's why the mesh is larger at the pick up tube than it is at the inline filter. It can also get clogged quicker with unstrained paint.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It was a pretty standard operating procedure to use a strainer BAG over the pick-up tube years ago in California. In fact, they actually make strainer bags specifically sized for using on pick-up tubes. 

Anyway, it could have been frozen at some point or they may have just not shaken it long enough. Ask them to make sure they are doing a good 5-6 minutes next time and not the standard 1-2 minutes.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> It was a pretty standard operating procedure to use a strainer BAG over the pick-up tube years ago in California. In fact, they actually make strainer bags specifically sized for using on pick-up tubes.
> 
> Anyway, it could have been frozen at some point or they may have just not shaken it long enough. Ask them to make sure they are doing a good 5-6 minutes next time and not the standard 1-2 minutes.


Does Graco sell those?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Does Graco sell those?


Maybe the big box stores sell them?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

CApainter said:


> Maybe the big box stores sell them?


Wait a minute, not even Amazon has them. Are you pulling my leg?


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I have used a strainer bag over the stinger but if there is enough crap in the paint to clog a rock screen it will clog a strainer bag over the donkey dick. Plus bigger pumps pull in paint with a lot more suction and cause a bigger clog faster. I also kind of agree with ca. painter.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Until Graco, or other manufacturers of airless pumps, recommend wrapping strainer bags over the inlet screens, I would approach that practice with caution.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

CApainter said:


> Until Graco, or other manufacturers of airless pumps, recommend wrapping strainer bags over the inlet screens, I would approach that practice with caution.




You have made this point before, and I agree that you need to be careful doing that. 
I've done it a lot over the years, mostly without any problems. But there have been a few times where the strainer has reduced flow enough to noticeably stress the pump. 

If the paint is really chunky, a fine strainer can cause a blockage at the intake pretty quickly. It also depends on the volume your spraying. Spraying cabinets or something at low pressure, I've never had a problem. But if your spraying walls or siding with a large tip, it's more likely that an intake strainer will clog, reduce flow, and put undue stress on your pump. 

In any case if you notice the pump is running harder than it should while using a strainer on the intake, it's likely a blockage. 

When that happens, it's about as much trouble to stop spraying, take the intake out, and clean the strainer as it would be to just strain the paint in the first place. Doesn't always happen though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Well, to each their own I suppose.....i don't pull lids off unless I have to. Once the lid is off, the contents are exposed to air which is a leading cause of chit in paint ime....sure, some comes strait from the store with chit, but its more from exposure around here.....
I've been wrapping the stinger for eons, never had 1 single problem....just strain it whatever way works for ya! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Does Graco sell those?


They did at one point.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> Until Graco, or other manufacturers of airless pumps, recommend wrapping strainer bags over the inlet screens, I would approach that practice with caution.


They do. Or at least they used to. That clumpy paint isn't good for the pump! You can burn out a motor because of it.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

They probably stopped selling them because someone at accessories realized there's a better filter already built into the system that has better material displacement.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Used to be that the only pumps that we recommended no strainer bags were the old speedflo pumps. Most of them could suck up a chunk of granite an spit it out. If you aren't straining your paint on some jobsites you can pick up all kind of nasty things believe it or not. I don't know how many times i've seen inlet valves torn to chit by rocks and screws and all kind of stuff that somehow got past the wire strainer on the stinger.

The bottom line is that if your paint is to thick or chunky to go through a strainer bag it is cheap production paint with a high clay content, didn't get shaken or mixed well enough, or it's just a chitty paint in general. especially you people that are using FF tips! If you are not straining your paint well.........good luck to you.

There are a lot of reasons for paint to be chunky, and most of the time it is something that happened before you purchased it. That's why best practice is to always strain it before you use it, especially when spraying. I know it can be a pita, but it is another reason to not low ball quotes! It should be considered part of the prep process! Just like boxing the paint. Two things that is done habitually can save you a lot of hassle!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

The straining process can really be simplified using window screen material, cooking strainers, etc. I'll have to make a video sometime.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> The straining process can really be simplified using window screen material, cooking strainers, etc. I'll have to make a video sometime.


Those cooking strainers work great. 

Also, if you can get some of the chunky stuff on a stir stick and get it to break up and smear, it didn't get shaken long enough and you have my permission to return to the store you bought it from and throat punch them for me.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Yikes. I was thinking of this thread yesterday as I was piling a bunch of BM paint on walls. Chunky bits, spaghetti noodles, etc. all coming off my roller from several gallon cans fresh off the shakers. Maybe those guys from Cloverdale were right about this being a problem across the board amongst Canadian paint suppliers. Never once had this happen with BM paint before.

This really isn't a good thing.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yikes. I was thinking of this thread yesterday as I was piling a bunch of BM paint on walls. Chunky bits, spaghetti noodles, etc. all coming off my roller from several gallon cans fresh off the shakers. Maybe those guys from Cloverdale were right about this being a problem across the board amongst Canadian paint suppliers. Never once had this happen with BM paint before.
> 
> This really isn't a good thing.


has Canada changed their VOC regulations lately? Are they switching to higher solids paints? Which really wouldn't explain the problem because those companies have plenty of access to the US lo voc formulations. Unless there is a problem with a widely used pigment or resin i don't see how it could be an across the board problem. I can tell you that partial freezing of lo voc paints can cause this kind of problem. They do not have much if any ethylene glycol in them, because it raises the voc levels. The freeze can cause the thicker pigment/resin gloop at the bottom of the can to coagulate, which will cause all kinds of chunks and various pastas to occur when the can gets shaken.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

I find it odd that a professional painter would not strain the interior product before application. In my opinion that's just a lazy approach and not very professional.. If you like stopping to pick off goobers then by all means don't strain the paint. Me I like to keep painting not stop every few minutes picking out chunks...

I have found wood, metal shavings in the strainer bag not just chunks of paint. If you wanna run the risk of pumping that through your pump go for it..


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Delta Painting said:


> I find it odd that a professional painter would not strain the interior product before application. In my opinion that's just a lazy approach and not very professional.. If you like stopping to pick off goobers then by all means don't strain the paint. Me I like to keep painting not stop every few minutes picking out chunks...
> 
> I have found wood, metal shavings in the strainer bag not just chunks of paint. If you wanna run the risk of pumping that through your pump go for it..


I can see why you would be surprised! But as a paint retailer I'm not surprised at all. The way people have to streamline their process to make a couple of bucks it happens all the time. Just like they just want to use the cheapest paint that will "work", but spend extra labor to apply it! It doesn't make a lot of sense to someone with business skills. A better product, a little more prep, and you can save a LOT of money on labor! Not many people see it though. If you aren't keeping tabs on your profit and loss statement you will rarely see the problem. Besides, they can just blame the paint store!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> I can see why you would be surprised! But as a paint retailer I'm not surprised at all. The way people have to streamline their process to make a couple of bucks it happens all the time. Just like they just want to use the cheapest paint that will "work", but spend extra labor to apply it! It doesn't make a lot of sense to someone with business skills. A better product, a little more prep, and you can save a LOT of money on labor! Not many people see it though. If you aren't keeping tabs on your profit and loss statement you will rarely see the problem. Besides, they can just blame the paint store!


To the benefit of the doubt for my painting brethren, and because of the range of prices painters compete in, this job is completely influenced by speed and subsequently, unintended haste, rather than maximizing profit IMO. 

The bottom line is rarely about money, but rather how will I be able to produce a product in the marginal time I've been prescribed, while maintaining a semblance of sustainability. This job is not an easy one to balance. Unfortunately, decisions have to be made where to "streamline" the process. And typically, cutting out extra coats of paint is the result. Even if this means using DTM's,primer finishes, or so called one coat paints.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

CApainter said:


> To the benefit of the doubt for my painting brethren, and because of the range of prices painters compete in, this job is completely influenced by speed and subsequently, unintended haste, rather than maximizing profit IMO.
> 
> The bottom line is rarely about money, but rather how will I be able to produce a product in the marginal time I've been prescribed, while maintaining a semblance of sustainability. This job is not an easy one to balance. Unfortunately, decisions have to be made where to "streamline" the process. And typically, cutting out extra coats of paint is the result. Even if this means using DTM's,primer finishes, or so called one coat paints.


You've fallen for it my friend!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

PACman said:


> You've fallen for it my friend!


Easier said than done from behind a counter. 

But to be honest, I am not as driven by haste as I was in residential painting. I can still apply as much of the best painting practices as I can, most of the time, without spending as much time and energy trying to explain to laymen what I need to do. This includes choosing quality products. And that's probably because price of paint is not an issue for me. Remember, I'm the guy who'll spend close to three hundred dollars for one two gallon kit of epoxy, or even four hundred for one gallon of polysiloxane.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Delta Painting said:


> I find it odd that a professional painter would not strain the interior product before application. In my opinion that's just a lazy approach and not very professional.. If you like stopping to pick off goobers then by all means don't strain the paint. Me I like to keep painting not stop every few minutes picking out chunks...
> 
> I have found wood, metal shavings in the strainer bag not just chunks of paint. If you wanna run the risk of pumping that through your pump go for it..


I don't own a pump, and I've never had this problem with my paint before. I've never found chunks of anything in BM paint. Thanks for the critique tho.


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Delta Painting said:


> I find it odd that a professional painter would not strain the interior product before application. In my opinion that's just a lazy approach and not very professional.. If you like stopping to pick off goobers then by all means don't strain the paint. Me I like to keep painting not stop every few minutes picking out chunks...
> 
> I have found wood, metal shavings in the strainer bag not just chunks of paint. If you wanna run the risk of pumping that through your pump go for it..





Wildbill7145 said:


> I don't own a pump, and I've never had this problem with my paint before. I've never found chunks of anything in BM paint. Thanks for the critique tho.


Agree with Wildbill. I very rarely spray and mostly cut and roll. Like I initially said, I've never had this problem before now with Cloverdale, in that chunky paint was never an issue and straining was never needed. So laziness and lack of professionalism have nothing to do with it - this is a product issue.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Straining paint is just part of a good finish. It just take and extra few minutes. Use a disposable strainer bag. They come in 1 gallon or 5 gallon sizes. Stick them in a clean bucket. Pour in your material. Pull out the bag and toss it away. It can all be done in less time than it takes to post a complaint on the forum.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> Straining paint is just part of a good finish. It just take and extra few minutes. Use a disposable strainer bag. They come in 1 gallon or 5 gallon sizes. Stick them in a clean bucket. Pour in your material. Pull out the bag and toss it away. It can all be done in less time than it takes to post a complaint on the forum.


You being a spray repair guy, you know exactly how many pump problems are caused by people not staring paint i bet. Myself i would say probably 30-40% of all pump failures are caused by paint not being consistently strained. How many automobile painters do you think don't strain their paint? And that paint is a little bit more expensive, to say the least.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Keep in mind that as paint sets in a can on a shelf or gets transported hundreds of miles through various weather conditions it can get all kinds of "chunks" in it that are beyond the control of the paint companies. So it cannot always be attributed to "bad paint". That's why it is always BEST PRACTICE to strain paint before using it, even if you are brushing and rolling. FYI, in a court of law, and I have seen this happen, the law will side with "best practices" every time. Unless you can prove that the paint was defective, usually through expensive third party testing, the painter is liable most of the time for the outcome of using "lumpy" or "clumpy" paint. Just like the roofers that complete a roof using dented metal, the roofer is liable for the labor from applying it.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

straining paint is a messy waste of time. id blow a fuse if i went to a place like BM and found chunks in their paint, so far i dont think i have


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Vylum said:


> straining paint is a messy waste of time. id blow a fuse if i went to a place like BM and found chunks in their paint, so far i dont think i have




You must not have used too much of it then. As fast as Gennex paints and about all other modern acrylics dry, some clumping/skins on the inside of the bucket are not uncommon. 

We've used Aura on about %75 of residential jobs for the past few years. A lot of times it's fine right out of the can, but not always. 

Pac's point about shipping/storage conditions hits the nail on the head I think. 

I don't like straining either, but what's even more of a waste of time is picking boogers out of the paint as you go. Even if it's only an issue a small percentage of the time. 

Blowing a fuse at your local BM about having to strain the paint would likely be even more of a waste of time. They might comp you a strainer bag if your lucky. 

Poured a new five of Cashmere into a strainer this morning. Looked like a rat or two had died and partially decomposed in the bucket. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

This is just bizarre. Other than the one single gallon can last week that had some stringy bits in it, I honestly don't remember finding chunks of anything in my paint. Other than a couple of years ago when for a brief time span when I was finding tiny little bits of colourant. That was temporary though and PAC said it was likely the result of the staff not cleaning their dispenser thoroughly or regularly.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> You must not have used too much of it then. As fast as Gennex paints and about all other modern acrylics dry, some clumping/skins on the inside of the bucket are not uncommon.
> 
> We've used Aura on about %75 of residential jobs for the past few years. A lot of times it's fine right out of the can, but not always.
> 
> ...


That's would be their new pigment upgrade.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I found a hair in a Pratt & Lambert can once.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I found a lid opener in a gallon of superpaint last week. I watched the guy tint it and didn't see him drop it in so I don't know where it came from. 

In the summer there's always more crap in the paint than the winter months here. Figure it's over 100 degrees in the back of those trucks. It's not hard to imagine that the paint is drying on the lid then getting mixed in when shaken. For me straining every gallon has been an everyday thing for quite some now.


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> In the summer there's always more crap in the paint than the winter months here. Figure it's over 100 degrees in the back of those trucks. It's not hard to imagine that the paint is drying on the lid then getting mixed in when shaken. For me straining every gallon has been an everyday thing for quite some now.


If that's the case then is it unreasonable to expect the paint stores to check / replace the lids before shaking?

I don't mind, and completely understand, the odd clump of coagulated paint here and there, and having to strain the odd gallon.. but gallon cans and fiver pails, which are consistently riddled with clumps, being sold to me just doesn't seem right. I don't buy the theory that straining every gallon is just normal way of things and the only way to get reliable, usable paint, and I also don't think that I'm being unreasonable to expect paint that I can use 'straight out of the can' from paint stores.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Green room...i feel ya. Yes it's unreasonable to expect a new lid. They make strainers for a reason...we honestly don't care what brand you use. Don't care if you strain it or not. You asked a question, it was met with a wealth of experience. You decide whether or not to implement the wisdom provided. Complaining about something that we, as professionals, experience frequently is just juvenile. I've had good batches and bad batches...they all pay the same once they hit the wall. Personally, I like the path of least resistance...buy a strainer and get over it.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

thegreenroom said:


> If that's the case then is it unreasonable to expect the paint stores to check / replace the lids before shaking?
> 
> I don't mind, and completely understand, the odd clump of coagulated paint here and there, and having to strain the odd gallon.. but gallon cans and fiver pails, which are consistently riddled with clumps, being sold to me just doesn't seem right. I don't buy the theory that straining every gallon is just normal way of things and the only way to get reliable, usable paint, and I also don't think that I'm being unreasonable to expect paint that I can use 'straight out of the can' from paint stores.


Yeah I think it's unreasonable to expect them to replace the lids on every can that leaves the store. It's all the new low voc formulations that I think are to blame because they dry so darn fast. With the exception of cheaper paints, I don't remember having to strain that much back in the day. So next time you're mad straining paint just think to yourself that you're doing it for the environment. :yes;

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I found a lid opener in a gallon of superpaint last week. I watched the guy tint it and didn't see him drop it in so I don't know where it came from.
> 
> In the summer there's always more crap in the paint than the winter months here. Figure it's over 100 degrees in the back of those trucks. It's not hard to imagine that the paint is drying on the lid then getting mixed in when shaken. For me straining every gallon has been an everyday thing for quite some now.


Acrylic paints will start to harden in the can at temperatures above 95deg.f or so. If it gets to 105-110 and it is in that temp for a few hours it can cause irreversible hardening of the resin. I have had entire 55 gallon drums go hard as a rock after being stored in a metal storage container during a south Texas August once. 40 drums actually.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PACman said:


> Acrylic paints will start to harden in the can at temperatures above 95deg.f or so. If it gets to 105-110 and it is in that temp for a few hours it can cause irreversible hardening of the resin. I have had entire 55 gallon drums go hard as a rock after being stored in a metal storage container during a south Texas August once. 40 drums actually.


Sounds like a baked enamel finish...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

thegreenroom said:


> If that's the case then is it unreasonable to expect the paint stores to check / replace the lids before shaking?
> 
> I don't mind, and completely understand, the odd clump of coagulated paint here and there, and having to strain the odd gallon.. but gallon cans and fiver pails, which are consistently riddled with clumps, being sold to me just doesn't seem right. I don't buy the theory that straining every gallon is just normal way of things and the only way to get reliable, usable paint, and I also don't think that I'm being unreasonable to expect paint that I can use 'straight out of the can' from paint stores.


That's a legitimate thought, but in reality the paint companies always recommend straining the paint before using it, just like they recommend mixing all containers of same material together before using. These are two items that have been pretty much ignored the last 20 years or so that were standard procedure when i was working with a painter in the late 70's.

Like i mentioned, almost all automotive painting shops will strain every drop of paint that they use, sometimes twice. Even though some of those paints are outrageously expensive the good painters know that to get the best finish with the least headache to strain the paint.

Of course they are probably getting a lot more $$$$$ to paint cars, and much depends on your profitability. Some jobs you can loose your butt if you have to strain every gallon. Some jobs you can loose your butt sanding the entire job because the paint had crap in it. It's up to the individual painter and situation.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

has anyone ever used a product from many years ago called Speedfinish? It was a builders flat that came in a five gallon bucket and you had to mix 2 gallons of water with it to use it. There were many competitive products that were similar to it. If you didn't strain that stuff you couldn't use it. We sold it for somewhere around $4.25 a gallon. Another product was Isoflat from the old Old Quaker paint company in Socal. You were seriously taking your chances with that stuff if you didn't strain it! I had a painter that found a dead toad in a factory sealed bucket straight from the store once. That would plug your gun strainer in a heartbeat!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PACman said:


> Acrylic paints will start to harden in the can at temperatures above 95deg.f or so. If it gets to 105-110 and it is in that temp for a few hours it can cause irreversible hardening of the resin. I have had entire 55 gallon drums go hard as a rock after being stored in a metal storage container during a south Texas August once. 40 drums actually.




Maybe that's why Wildbill doesn't see clumpy paint very often. It never gets that hot in the great white north 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Is there anything more aggravating than a spray gun that stops up about every 5th trigger pull. And those half stop ups that squirt that lovely cornrow of paint across a cabinet door?

Nah. I'll take the few minutes to strain any day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Just strained a gallon of Aura matte. The contents on the strainer bag after washing it out are on the lid. 









That's pretty typical. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You poured on the label side!!!!!!????? I knew you were a hack!!! Hack! Hack! Haaaack!!!!!!!


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> You must not have used too much of it then. As fast as Gennex paints and about all other modern acrylics dry, some clumping/skins on the inside of the bucket are not uncommon.
> 
> We've used Aura on about %75 of residential jobs for the past few years. A lot of times it's fine right out of the can, but not always.
> 
> ...


lol, you straining guys have a tough time believing most paint comes out clean hey. weird how i can paint for so long and never have problems with most products then come on here and every can is dirty. keep on straining in the free world, bro


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> Just strained a gallon of Aura matte. The contents on the strainer bag after washing it out are on the lid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy poop man. I've never seen that before. Never. I was thinking about this earlier today and wondering if the temp had something to do with it. But it gets pretty hot around here, so I didn't think so. Gotta be something though. All the Canadian boys saying they don't strain. Can't be a regional thing. Who knows...


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Vylum said:


> lol, you straining guys have a tough time believing most paint comes out clean hey. weird how i can paint for so long and never have problems with most products then come on here and every can is dirty. keep on straining in the free world, bro




It's likely true that most paint does come out of the can clean. That's not really the point. 

With our current supplier it seems to come in batches. You might get totally clean paint for 6 months or a year. It's easy to get lazy and skip the straining step if it seems unnecessary. Then one day you find yourself picking boogers off the wall. Or worse sanding down boggery walls painted by an employee that wasn't paying attention. 

Also having painted for "so long" is subjective. 
IIRC, you've stated that you have been painting for 7 or 8 years? 

I don't think I strained too much paint either when I was 23 (my 8 year mark). After a while you might see the wisdom in straining to head off even the occasional bad batch. 

Or maybe not. Maybe you'll get lucky and never run into a dirty gallon. Good luck with that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> It's likely true that most paint does come out of the can clean. That's not really the point.
> 
> With our current supplier it seems to come in batches. You might get totally clean paint for 6 months or a year. It's easy to get lazy and skip the straining step if it seems unnecessary. Then one day you find yourself picking boogers off the wall. Or worse sanding down boggery walls painted by an employee that wasn't paying attention.
> 
> ...


Now that I think about it, I doubt if I'd have understood the value of a strainer at that point in my career either...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yeah I think it's unreasonable to expect them to replace the lids on every can that leaves the store. It's all the new low voc formulations that I think are to blame because they dry so darn fast. With the exception of cheaper paints, I don't remember having to strain that much back in the day. So next time you're mad straining paint just think to yourself that you're doing it for the environment. :yes;
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


I don't mean replacing every lid, just the contaminated ones. Also, the lids can (and should be) recycled.. I agree that it could be the new low VOC formulas, but if some brands can pull off supplying paint without the chunks, then that's where my money will have to go.. I'm definitely not going to faff around with straining if I don't have to!


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

I’m surprised by how many here have come rushing to the defense of the paint stores/suppliers, in that they are fine with purchasing contaminated paint and then having to strain it all the time. Surely we should rather be applying pressure on those paint stores/suppliers to do a better job at striving to supply their products contaminant/flaw free? If there's little/no demand for it then there'll be little/no action taken..

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the positive feedback and opinions on this, just adding my 2c to what I think is a legitimate problem / relevant topic.


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Green room...i feel ya. Yes it's unreasonable to expect a new lid. They make strainers for a reason...we honestly don't care what brand you use. Don't care if you strain it or not. You asked a question, it was met with a wealth of experience. You decide whether or not to implement the wisdom provided. Complaining about something that we, as professionals, experience frequently is just juvenile. I've had good batches and bad batches...they all pay the same once they hit the wall. Personally, I like the path of least resistance...buy a strainer and get over it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That time of the month?


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

thegreenroom said:


> That time of the month?


nope, shes like that all the time.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Jmayspaint said:


> It's likely true that most paint does come out of the can clean. That's not really the point.
> 
> With our current supplier it seems to come in batches. You might get totally clean paint for 6 months or a year. It's easy to get lazy and skip the straining step if it seems unnecessary. Then one day you find yourself picking boogers off the wall. Or worse sanding down boggery walls painted by an employee that wasn't paying attention.
> 
> ...


so its inexperience that my paint comes out clean? okay gotcha. nice logic


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

Vylum said:


> nope, shes like that all the time.


Oh no, not a feminazi!


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

thegreenroom said:


> That time of the month?


Fng? Dude, I dunno how long you've been at this gig, but I've been at it about 24 years now. It's a stupid strainer bag. Simple. It's just kinda frustrating to try to help up and coming professionals who ask questions, then blatantly reject the wisdom that is provided many times over...it happens a lot so sorry if your little feelings got hurt. I'm not very good at candy coating.
Feel free to ask your local paint store to replace any or all of your lids with new ones, and please, PLEASE let us know how that goes.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Fng? Dude, I dunno how long you've been at this gig, but I've been at it about 24 years now. It's a stupid strainer bag. Simple. It's just kinda frustrating to try to help up and coming professionals who ask questions, then blatantly reject the wisdom that is provided many times over...it happens a lot so sorry if your little feelings got hurt. I'm not very good at candy coating.
> Feel free to ask your local paint store to replace any or all of your lids with new ones, and please, PLEASE let us know how that goes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No hurt feelings here, just a very low tolerance for uncalled for bitchiness and pomposity.

Look, I don't want to help turn what has been a generally positive, informative thread into some lame cyber mud slinging match.. if you have nothing else positive or constructive to add then I'd rather you didn't add anything.. I'll do the same.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

thegreenroom said:


> I’m surprised by how many here have come rushing to the defense of the paint stores/suppliers, in that they are fine with purchasing contaminated paint and then having to strain it all the time. Surely we should rather be applying pressure on those paint stores/suppliers to do a better job at striving to supply their products contaminant/flaw free? If there's little/no demand for it then there'll be little/no action taken..
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the positive feedback and opinions on this, just adding my 2c to what I think is a legitimate problem / relevant topic.


When you spray often, you just become accustomed to straining everything.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> It's likely true that most paint does come out of the can clean. That's not really the point.
> 
> With our current supplier it seems to come in batches. You might get totally clean paint for 6 months or a year. It's easy to get lazy and skip the straining step if it seems unnecessary. Then one day you find yourself picking boogers off the wall. Or worse sanding down boggery walls painted by an employee that wasn't paying attention.
> 
> ...


Come to think of it my craps table in the warehouse hasn't been seeing a lot of action lately. If any of you non-strainers care to take a roll, just stop by any time.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Like i said before, after 30+ years in the paint industry, every paint company will ultimately recommend straining ALL their paint as a best practice. There are just way too many things beyond the control of the paint companies after that paint has left their control that can cause problems like clumps and such. Heat, cold, time, extreme humidity variation, altitude changes, the list goes on and on. Paint is not shipped in a 100% controlled environment. Thinking it is is a huge gamble. Unless you are only ever painting apartments and large commercial jobs where your labor costs are well compensated for. (LOL! Like THAT ever happens.) Even on huge jobs, when every labor expense eats away at your profit, straining is a small price to pay to avoid potential problems. I have seen it many, many times. Companies get into the blow and go mode doing tract housing and such, painting thousands of houses using the cheapest paint money can buy, not wanting to strain because of the time and expense, and BINGO! All of the sudden they have a few hundred houses that can't pass a final inspection because of all the chit on the walls. Then next thing you know you have a bankrupt painting company. I saw it all to often in the Socal Housing boom of the late 80's and early 90's.

And who is responsible? The painting contractor. Why? because way back in the fine print somewhere on the data sheet of that cheap ass paint there is a statement-"paint must be strained before use." Been there, seen it happen, sat in the court as a witness, bought the T-shirt. (" all i had to do was strain my paint to get rich, but I was in too big of a hurry and too cheap to do it and all I got left is this T-shirt")

True story.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

thegreenroom said:


> No hurt feelings here, just a very low tolerance for uncalled for bitchiness and pomposity.
> 
> Look, I don't want to help turn what has been a generally positive, informative thread into some lame cyber mud slinging match.. if you have nothing else positive or constructive to add then I'd rather you didn't add anything.. I'll do the same.


Hey, welcome to PT. We're happy to help in any way we can. Some folks have a softer prose than others but you'll always be met with honesty and experience. 
That being said, seldom will anyone jump on a bandwagon unless that bandwagon is a wise one based on years of experience. Ya just gotta take or leave whatever ya want but expect the truth (sometimes brutal) of each person's experience expressed in his (or her) own way. Most folks just try to help eachother out and encourage eachothers growth... Doesn't mean you'll like it, especially if you'd hoped for something different. Just my perspective....happy painting!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thegreenroom (Apr 12, 2013)

lilpaintchic said:


> Hey, welcome to PT. We're happy to help in any way we can. Some folks have a softer prose than others but you'll always be met with honesty and experience.
> That being said, seldom will anyone jump on a bandwagon unless that bandwagon is a wise one based on years of experience. Ya just gotta take or leave whatever ya want but expect the truth (sometimes brutal) of each person's experience expressed in his (or her) own way. Most folks just try to help eachother out and encourage eachothers growth... Doesn't mean you'll like it, especially if you'd hoped for something different. Just my perspective....happy painting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well at the end of the day I think that there are no facts or no one truth, just opinions and consensus. From what I see here, some people are pro straining everything, and some aren’t. I for one fall into the latter category, but to each their own and I’m certainly grateful and thankful for all the positive /respectful /constructive opinions and insight on this issue, and I respect them all. Having said that though, I’m also not going to sit back and take anyone’s passive-aggressive personal attacks either. 

In terms of experience; I agree with you in that experience is great, but it certainly isn’t everything. There are many people / operations out there with decades of experience, and yet they use poor techniques / business practices / ethics. Also, if not kept in check, experience can lead to self righteousness, an inflated sense of self importance, complacency, intolerance for other opinions and other / new ways of doing things. Conversely, there are many painters with very little experience but a lot of positive, new ideas and new methodology to bring to the table. I am open to, and willing to hear out both the experienced and the lesser experienced, and I think it wise and progressive to do so.

Other than that, no hard feelings and I wish all the best to you and everyone here.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Preference tends to be the driver in painting. What works for one, doesn't necessarily apply to another. I don't know if this is a consequence of the lack of standards and compliance mandates that typically apply to the other major building trades, but it sure leaves painting up to everyone's own interpretation. And somehow, we all survive it.


----------

